# Rinnai Wall Heater



## Trouthead (Aug 30, 2016)

We have an all electric rental that has a wood stove we would like to replace for all the usual reasons of tenants using wood, i.e. smoking the place up, making a big mess, or burning the place down.  At our own house we have a decorative (yet heating effective) stove that cost more money than we would like to spend on a rental.

While looking at Rinnai gas water heaters we found that they also make wall/floor heaters with a btu rating of up to 38000.  Price wise the biggest ones are around $1500 shipped with installation maybe adding $2-400.  

Has anyone had any experience with these.  Amazon sells them and the rating are very good.  Would like to get any other opinions. Thanks.


----------



## murray1113 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Rinnai gas wall furnaces are great products.  Relatively simple installation and long life with  very low maintenance.  One of the nice things is that they have 8 fan speeds and burner inputs so they can modulate as needed.  I've had one in my house, you find the temperature you like and leave it there, in the winter it generally runs on low and provides very comfortable heat.  The downfall with renters operating it is that they will probably never clean the air filters.  I would clean ours about every two weeks in the winter, we do have two dogs though.  It's not going to hurt anything, it will just run less efficiently as it struggles to move the right amount of air across the heat exchanger.  

The only negative is that the temperature sensor is located on the back and if the wall is cooler then the unit thinks the room is cooler.  The solution is to reroute the sensor so it's farther from the wall, some people tape them to the top of the unit.

They last a very long time with very few, if any, service calls.


----------



## Trouthead (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks,  that is what I was hoping for.  We have a good tenant who is compulsive about everything so I am hoping that he will clean the filter on a regular basis.  He will save hopefully $200 a month on heat.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a Rinnai LP heater in my house & also two rentals & agree that they are a very good product with little maintenance . The price is right , no ducting , dependable , etc ...........


----------



## robtechno (Oct 6, 2016)

Trouthead said:


> We have an all electric rental that has a wood stove we would like to replace for all the usual reasons of tenants using wood, i.e. smoking the place up, making a big mess, or burning the place down.  At our own house we have a decorative (yet heating effective) stove that cost more money than we would like to spend on a rental.
> 
> While looking at Rinnai gas water heaters we found that they also make wall/floor heaters with a btu rating of up to 38000.  Price wise the biggest ones are around $1500 shipped with installation maybe adding $2-400.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with these.  Amazon sells them and the rating are very good.  Would like to get any other opinions. Thanks.



Hi, I have a RX38CP that heats a space of 700 sq.ft. with an overall height of 12 feet. As the Rinnai blows the hot air from the front it acts like radiant heat and it fills the room from the floor up. The best buy you can have. slow on burning gas and it also has a very reliable thermostat. Super easy to install, but don't use the template to cut the opening for the exhaust/intake. Place the heater where it should be and draw/measure where the hole should be and then cut it. Otherwise it will be to much to the right facing the radiator.

It's wonderful easy to use machine, it cost more then other brands but you get what you pay for. One and the same exhaust and air intake tube so you need only one small hole in the wall.


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 13, 2016)

How far off will it be?  I am getting it installed next week,and 4 or 5 inches  to the right won't matter , but 10 inches. would.


----------



## robtechno (Oct 20, 2016)

Trouthead said:


> How far off will it be?  I am getting it installed next week,and 4 or 5 inches  to the right won't matter , but 10 inches. would.


Not even 4 inches.
So you will be good.
Enjoy the heat.


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 24, 2016)

All installed.  Always a bit of a cluster **** coordinating the plumber, the gas company and a new player, "the city building inspector" , not to mention the tenant, and his (getting thrown out) roomate.  Took about 3.5 hours in labor, but I don't have the bill yet.  Used black iron pipe from the meter to the spot where the wall entrance was made and then the supplied gas shut off valve.  I wasn't there, but was told it lit off instantly when they turned up the thermostat. Runs quiet and puts out heat within 30 seconds.  I will post the cost of hook up when I get the bill.


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 28, 2016)

Got the bill from my plumber.  Total of 7.5 hours of labor at $70.00 per hour and $65.00 in parts.  The labor included running approx 25 feet of black iron piping from the gas meter to the wall outside the stove and making the entrance into the  house and all further  hookups of both gas and the stove.  A bit higher than I though but it was the first time he had done one of these.  I would bet the next person will save an hour or two.  Tennant likes it and it  is very quiet.  Will know  more when it gets colder. I will post an update.


----------



## Trouthead (Dec 8, 2016)

Update:

We have had two very cold days in a row with below zero F nights, and the tenant is very happy with the performance.  Lots of heat and quiet.


----------

